# KDE / Compiz-fusion - 2 Questions.. sorry 3 :P



## Lego (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok, question 1; After installing Freebsd 7.1 and upgrading to Xorg 7.4, my KDE 3.5 now loads weird.  Before when I used to log in and kdm, it used to go to a black screen and then boot to the KDE login screen right away.  BUT, now when I do the same after I type kdm and hit enter my monitor actually go to sleep for a moment, then comes back on and shows the KDE login screen. Why?

2, how can I log out after of a terminal, like say I log in as Joe and su, how can I log back out so I can log in as Joe again or Root? Does that make sense?

3. I just started the compiz-fusion install and Im looking at a screen with the options:

```
Options for compiz 0.7.8_1
X - RSVG          Enable librsvg2 support
X - GTK           Enable gtk2 support
X - METACITY      Enable Metacity support
X - GNOME         Enable Gnome support
X - DBUS          Enable DBUS support
  - FUSEFS        Enable fusefs support
  - KDE           Enable KDE support
```
KDE isn't checked, but Gnome is... I have KDE installed and not Gnome (unless it automatically installs somehow during bsd install). Anyway, I was told not to change these setting, and I would just like to verify this fact before continuing the installation.. because I've not been able to get compiz-fusion working before.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lego (Feb 14, 2009)

forgot to mention when I open KRandRTray, and change the resolution, my monitor goes to sleep, and doesn't come back up.. I have to reboot to get my system back.


----------



## Lego (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Lego (Feb 22, 2009)

please?


----------



## ale (Feb 22, 2009)

Lego said:
			
		

> forgot to mention when I open KRandRTray, and change the resolution, my monitor goes to sleep, and doesn't come back up.. I have to reboot to get my system back.


Probably because the resolution/frequency are not supported by your monitor.
What does it happen pressing ctrl+alt+f1 after the screen become black? Can you see a console?


----------



## Lego (Feb 23, 2009)

well, you are right, it was because the monitor wasn't supporting it properly, it still sleeps for a moment when booting kde and exiting or changing resolutions but it atleast wakes up.. 

ctrl+alt+f1 will exit out of kde and bring me back to a terminal?? I wanted to ask if there was a way to do that..

anyway, after I reconfigured my xorg.conf the other options disappeared and the video works fine now.. other than the TV-out problems Im having but thats in a different article with no replys  

I did figure out question #2 feel kinda dumb for that one. 

so basically thanks for the reply,  you wouldn't happen to know the answer to #3 would ya?


----------



## ale (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not a kde user so I don't have the answer for #3.
What I would do is to uncheck gnome and metacity and add kde.
But don't blame me if it will not work.


----------



## Lego (Feb 23, 2009)

lol, I wouldn't blame ya for anything  its not like I've been able to get it to work by myself.


----------

